# Kishinouyeumde cornuta



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 16, 2007)

After months planning and days' searching deep into the cloud forest at height nearly 2000 meters, where lichens and orchids grown on the cypress tree.

And here we are, the Kishinouyeumde cornuta







Look at the lateral sides on the belly and neck, the sharp protrusion or short horns, which make the name of this species.











Interesting insects not seen at place we live

a lichen eating caterpillar






a strange looking spider






There is no official report on this subject both academics or among the hobbyists pools so far. Wish I can bring to you this amazing species soon.

enjoy the photo,

Luke from Taiwan


----------



## sufistic (Jul 16, 2007)

Holy that's a nice looking mantid! Can we have some profile shots?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry, that is about the best for my auto-focusing camera can do at this point. Will look for a real professional one sooner or later.

Any advice?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow that would be fun to find!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 16, 2007)

There are academical interests at least for this species among other thing, and definitely would be a major findings ever within the past two decades.

Glad I will be part of them to solve the mysterious of this species, and hope many of the viewers enjoy this wonderful gift from the mother nature.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 16, 2007)

That is indeed a wonder gift from mother nature, is a gift for Taiwanese to have this species.  Best of luck Luke in rearing and breeding this species. We certainly hope this species will exist for a long time.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Bro. Yen, all that we know for sure!


----------



## sufistic (Jul 16, 2007)

All the best to you bro!


----------



## Asa (Jul 16, 2007)

Cool species!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 16, 2007)

A beautiful find!


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, awesome looking mantis! I bet Yen will be the first person to get this species imported.


----------



## Birdfly (Jul 18, 2007)

Brilliant find! lovely looking mantis too!!

Oh i think the spider may be a harvestman.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks, all my friends and brothers,

Tough to find them it is! extensive stuty plus lots of luck.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 18, 2007)

Wish I could of went along for the find


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 18, 2007)

Also thanks to the ladies. Let me know if you plan to visit Taiwan!


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 20, 2007)

> Wow, awesome looking mantis! I bet Yen will be the first person to get this species imported.


Yes i may get them in the future but it is important that Luke should get a good breeding size going first before risking it on shipping the few.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 20, 2007)

:wink: Will Do!


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2007)

Beautiful species Luke...excellent find. Would be very interested to see more photos of this species.


----------



## mantiseater (May 24, 2014)

wow!


----------



## jsorigami (May 25, 2014)

Very beautiful species!! Best of luck with them, and looking forward to seeing some more photos


----------



## mantiseater (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow this is amazing!


----------

